# Use Qlab to 4 different projector.



## Famy kassim (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey, guys! I'm doing a show that requires 4 projectors and looking for advice on connecting them to my Macbook Pro.

Using Pro QLab license.
4 different projectors in different locations used in different acts altogether. No edge blending.

Would a simple VGA splitter work for something like this? Plugging 4 projector's VGA cords into the splitter, the splitter to my Macbook. Would Qlab be able to send different signals to the two projectors?

I thinking using extro vga switcher, but not sure is it analog switcher. 

Thank you.


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Apr 6, 2015)

Qlab can handle multiple discrete video outputs. The limits are processing power and number of hardware outputs. 
If you have a newer MacBook, you'll have two thunderbolt outputs (two video outputs). An older one only has one output. 

Using VGA splitters, you could split this easily to 4 projectors. They'll all display the exact same image. 

If you want to send *different* signals to the two projectors, you need to ensure that you have two hardware outputs. If you have an older MacBook, you can use something like a Matrox DualHead2Go or TripleHead2Go to gain that functionality. If you need more, you could use a Datapath 4x. More? You'll need a Mac Pro or use multiple MacMinis that are networked. 

Once you have your two individual outputs, you can either send them different outputs, or just send them the same signal. 

You'll find more knowledgable advice for Qlab specifically here
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/qlab


----------

